# Fresian



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is a picture i drew of a fresian galloping.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, you are very talented! Nice work!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

That's a good one!!!!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW !

Where did you learn to draw like that????

Wright Back


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

anni257 said:


> really good work!!! I can't even dram an the very easiest things...
> By the way... the horse is not galopping... it's trot...
> Annika


haha  

Umm...i learnt to draw like this....by practicing lol. I certianly wasn't born with talent :roll:


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

sparky said:


> anni257 said:
> 
> 
> > really good work!!! I can't even dram an the very easiest things...
> ...


Cool....! You never know you could have been born talented !!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful sparky!!!


----------



## Simon n Ginger LUVER (Jan 22, 2007)

anni257 said:


> really good work!!! I can't even dram an the very easiest things...
> By the way... the horse is not galopping... it's trot...
> Annika


lol thats what i thought


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol to be honest i think it would be so much easier to draw a side on view (lol just to get another pic lol becasue your a brill drawer) any gate you want lol


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow thats awesome...i wish i coukd draw like that :roll: lol


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Simon n Ginger LUVER said:


> anni257 said:
> 
> 
> > really good work!!! I can't even dram an the very easiest things...
> ...


same


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Unless the front foot is the only hoof touching the ground with all others legs suspended, then it could most certainly be a gallop or canter. If two feet are touching the ground, it is a trot. :idea:


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think it's all on one's perception. I don't see how anyone can really judge what the hind leg is doing and the position. So, trot, canter, cross canter, what have you! 8)


----------

